# quickest most straight forward route to arlberg austria



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all weve book to stay at camping arberg ,in feb ,ive been looking at the most easiest route ,sat nav goes a16 26 riems then a4 a35e25 mulhouse then e25/35 e60 then a2 a3 then it gets messy when you head towards a4 st gallen head for a14 innsbruck , and finnally s16 arlberg 1ts around 800 miles ,i wonder although this may be the shortest in miles ,it may not be in time ,any suggestions regards gary


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

compootur sez Reims, Metz, Strasbourg then along north side of Lake Constance to Arlberg (Assuming its Sankt \Anton am Arlberg) 620 Miles.

Or staying on Motorway it's Ghent, Liege, Mannheim, Ulm, Bregenz, Arlberg 660 Miles Motorway.

David


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

p.s. the first route will be toll all the way to Strasbourg, second is toll free apart from Austria.

D


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Gary - I don't know if this helps but this summer we went to lake Garda via Innsbruck. Although we took the ferry to Zebrugge rather than do Dover/Calais, you can do a similar route which we found quite straightforward (and the distance from Calais to Innsbruck is closer to 650 miles). Went Via A16, E40, R0 (Brussels ring) and then down through Germany passing by Stuttgart and entering Austria via the Fernpass (very scenic and good roads).

If you go to Via Michelin and select Calais as start and Innsbruck as end, this is the favoured route (and no tolls either - just the Austrian Vignette).

Jon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Arlberg*

Hi

Via Reims is a good route, but costly on tolls.

I would go....

Calais - Lile - Belguim - Mon - Carleroi - Luxemourg (cheap diesel and cigs) - France - Strasbourg - Mulhouse - Switzerland - Basle - Zurich and follow signs to Austria and the S12.

You can use the route via the Fern Pass as mentioned, using the A7 in Germany to take you from Ulm to the pass, and then into Austria. The pass is not a bad road, compared to some passes, such as the Pordoi in Italy.

Russell


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Would broadly agree with Russell's comments but the reason I avoided Switzerland is becaust their road vignette is (unless it has recently changed) only available for a 12 month period and costs about £80. Austria vignette is about £22 for 2 months.

Jon


----------

